# Sysinstall Command Syntax



## Tom-i (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

can anyone tell what the correct syntax for a custom command in a sysinstall install.cfg for freebsd 9.0 is?

This does not work:

```
command=/stand/ifconfig em0 up
system
command=/stand/dhclient em0
system
```

even a simple


```
command="echo 123 >> /tmp/test.txt" 
system
```

is not executed.

I have never seen a project with such a bad and outdated documentation like freebsd. Sorry.

Thank you!


----------



## lme@ (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never seen such a bad troll. 
Is http://freebsd.org/handbook not enough documentation? Outdated? Perhaps it says nothing about scripting sysinstall but it covers pretty much anything else.

Try PC-BSD, use the installer to install a plain vanilla FreeBSD, just up to the point when you need to commit the actual installation, right click the desktop, start an xterm, copy away /tmp/*.cfg and edit it.
Documentation: http://trac.pcbsd.org/browser/pcbsd/current/pc-sysinstall/examples/README


----------



## Tom-i (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you.

Can you please answer my question?

I just want to execut my command in my install.cfg .

Is this simple question too much?

Plese give me the command to "echo "123" >> /tmp/test.txt" within /install.cfg so that test.txt is done on the mfsrootÂ´s /tmp.

It just does not as documented. 

So what is your matter?


----------



## Tom-i (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry the typos. Why canÂ´t i edit here?

I use this guide: http://www.locolomo.org/howto/pxeboot/article.html#SCRIPTING-SYSINSTALL

I dont use pc-sysinstall scripts and dont want to.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

Tom-i said:
			
		

> Sorry the typos. Why canÂ´t i edit here?


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799

about sysinstall...
well, 99.9% users don't care how it works
where advanced users probably don't even use it at all {i haven't used it for almost 2 years now. I use fixit mode to install FreeBSD}


----------



## Tom-i (Jul 1, 2010)

So there is nobody responsible for sysinstallÂ´s install.cfg here in the community?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a *user* community, the developers are on the mailing lists (well, almost all of them anyway).


----------



## Tom-i (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok no Problem, can you please point me to the right mailing list?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/eresources.html#ERESOURCES-MAIL

freebsd-questions is usually a good place to start.


----------

